# DaveB.inVa's pics



## DaveB.inVa (Sep 13, 2005)

Im going to try to put one in now just for the heck of it to try to work this thing. This is my gf btw.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 13, 2005)

Cool. I love the Orenda Lancaster pics.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah me too although i should point out it should be Avro (Canada), not just Avro.......


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice pics Dave, the Lancaster ones are great!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 13, 2005)

Cool pics. The Lanc 2 is wild, props and jets.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 13, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> yeah me too although i should point out it should be Avro (Canada), not just Avro.......


Most folks in Canada just called Avro Canada "Avro" anyway, but you're right. It helps to avoid confusion.


----------



## DaveB.inVa (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeah I really like it too. I found that on a yahoo search but don't remember what. I had asked Lanc if he had any pics of the Orenda Lanc and later thought of it and started searching.

You all are correct that it was based in Canada and the article stated that it would frequently fly over and around New York state at high altitude.

Apparently the 136th Fighter Squadron NY ANG tried to make passes at it fairly frequently flying P-47N's. The article stated that the Orenda Lanc's pilot would simply throttle up and leave the P-47's in the dust!!! Thats pretty impressive if you ask me cause the N would top out around 460mph @ 30,000'!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice pics 8)


----------

